# WTF fuel filter...



## hondarider552 (Jun 16, 2014)

18k miles on my Cruze 100% trouble free, add a gallon of DEF every oil change. Got a quote to change fuel filter, GM dealer wants 125$ and BS excuses to install it. 


I run a 2 micron Cat fuel filter on my Duramax race tuck that I buy for $15 a piece. I don't know what the stock Cruze micron rating is, but Im not going to pay 65-125$ for a freaking fuel filter. Is there any other options that we have?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

But this one goes to 11.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

its minutes worth of work

but the filters are expensive....but are good for ~40000 miles


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I mean after purchasing a 25k dollar vehicle how can one complain about occasionally spending a few hundred dollars for vehicle maintenance. The cost of maintenance to me seems insignificant and necessary.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

I believe I read the filter has a sensor in it which is why the price is out of line. That's also the reason it can tell you when it needs changing so your not doing it more often than you need to.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

TX CTD said:


> I believe I read the filter has a sensor in it which is why the price is out of line. That's also the reason it can tell you when it needs changing so your not doing it more often than you need to.


the change is a mileage interval recommend, an the sensor detects water.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Someone posted a video about the filter an while back, and I was duly impressed. Look for that thread if you're interested. It's quite sophisticated and there are no short cuts. It is not an ordinary filter and it is worth the money. I've been running well over 40K miles on my filters with zero issues. The dealer should offer you 30% wholesale discount if you ask nicely.

The car will tell you when it's time to change. Don't let the dealer try to talk you into changing before necessary.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

You can get the filter online shipped to your door for around 80 bucks....It's a pretty **** good filter system. You bought a 26k car with a filter that's 80 bucks and lasts around 30-45,000 miles.


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

new part number 23456595. Best price I've found is at gmpartsdirect.com $64


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> Someone posted a video about the filter an while back, and I was duly impressed. Look for that thread if you're interested. It's quite sophisticated and there are no short cuts. It is not an ordinary filter and it is worth the money. I've been running well over 40K miles on my filters with zero issues. The dealer should offer you 30% wholesale discount if you ask nicely.
> 
> The car will tell you when it's time to change. Don't let the dealer try to talk you into changing before necessary.


This is the same fuel filter used in the Hummer. It includes the water separator and fuel heating element to prevent freezing in the winter. It's big and probably overkill but it does it's job well.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

$125 for a fuel filter sounds like a decent price at a dealer. I had a dealer quote me roughly $280 for the filter and install. Found another one that only charged the $125, which is barely more than the fuel filter itself costs (GM product).


----------



## hondarider552 (Jun 16, 2014)

Im sorry but you would need to be a complete idiot if you want to pay someone 280$ to change a fuel filter... no offence..


----------



## Arne73 (Nov 24, 2013)

diesel said:


> ..... I've been running well over 40K miles on my filters with zero issues.
> 
> The car will tell you when it's time to change. Don't let the dealer try to talk you into changing before necessary.



I'm seeing a 30,000 mile fuel filter change interval in the manual. Are you stretching the interval to 40K or did you get a message on the information center?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Arne73 said:


> I'm seeing a 30,000 mile fuel filter change interval in the manual. Are you stretching the interval to 40K or did you get a message on the information center?


the DIC counts it down...its 1000 gallons lifespan...mileage on cars is gonna vary due to fuel economy variations.

mine was 2% yesterday, changed it cuz i was already doing the oil change so had it elevated....41xxx miles for me.


----------



## hondarider552 (Jun 16, 2014)

thanks for some advice, currently working on a cat fuel filter swap. Going to tie in just before the cp3 via quick connects. 2 micron filter and $12. I win.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

hondarider552 said:


> thanks for some advice, currently working on a cat fuel filter swap. Going to tie in just before the cp3 via quick connects. 2 micron filter and $12. I win.


Does that have a water separator? If not, DON'T DO IT. If you get even a drop of water through the system, your $100 savings have just turned into a $,$$$ or possibly even $$,$$$ repair bill. Seriously, why would you worry about an $80 filter every 40K+ miles on a $25,000 car?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

hondarider552 said:


> thanks for some advice, currently working on a cat fuel filter swap. Going to tie in just before the cp3 via quick connects. 2 micron filter and $12. I win.


:icon_scratch:


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I can post the GM service manual for the swap if you want it?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Love to know the torque value for the fuel filter. 

Snap-on just dropped off the socket - and I need to do my filter after I'm back from Lordstown.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Love to know the torque value for the fuel filter.
> 
> Snap-on just dropped off the socket - and I need to do my filter after I'm back from Lordstown.


Will have it for you friday


----------



## Jdugie123 (Jul 29, 2014)

Isn't the torque value on the cap of the filter


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Jdugie123 said:


> Isn't the torque value on the cap of the filter


Yes, it is. I was just under there the other day looking for the part number of the Particulate Matter Sensor, the module for which is mounted right next to the filter. The torque spec. for the water drain is printed on one side of the filter housing and the torque spec. for the housing is printed on the other side.


----------



## soapman23 (Jun 10, 2015)

maint. schedule says 30,000. mi. not 40,000. doing my first tranny fluid change early at 40k. in a loaner all week they sent an order to the factory to where they get the special tranny fluid. I like my diesel a lot. oxy. sensor went off for the second time that was also replaced do business with shaheen chevy in Lansing Mi. good caring know how folks.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

soapman23 said:


> maint. schedule says 30,000. mi. not 40,000. doing my first tranny fluid change early at 40k. in a loaner all week they sent an order to the factory to where they get the special tranny fluid. I like my diesel a lot. oxy. sensor went off for the second time that was also replaced do business with shaheen chevy in Lansing Mi. good caring know how folks.


do you do your oil by maintenance schedule or DIC?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I didn't have mine changed until it went off, even then I went thousands of miles past without issue. Dealer pricematched online price and $20 bucks labor to do with the oil change.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

soapman23 said:


> maint. schedule says 30,000. mi. not 40,000. doing my first tranny fluid change early at 40k. in a loaner all week they sent an order to the factory to where they get the special tranny fluid. I like my diesel a lot. oxy. sensor went off for the second time that was also replaced do business with shaheen chevy in Lansing Mi. good caring know how folks.


The real basis for fuel filter life is 1000 gallons, so for those of us who get 40+mpg, it is 40,000, or even longer. I changed mine around 34,000, because I was under there working on something else, and I already had the filter on hand, but I could have gone to 40 easily.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

soapman23 said:


> maint. schedule says 30,000. mi. not 40,000. doing my first tranny fluid change early at 40k. in a loaner all week they sent an order to the factory to where they get the special tranny fluid. I like my diesel a lot. oxy. sensor went off for the second time that was also replaced do business with shaheen chevy in Lansing Mi. good caring know how folks.


Welcome to the forum! Don't waste your money changing the fuel filter early. The car will tell you when it's time to change. If you are a DIY kind of person, you can see my DIY writeup.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## hondarider552 (Jun 16, 2014)

diesel said:


> Does that have a water separator? If not, DON'T DO IT. If you get even a drop of water through the system, your $100 savings have just turned into a $,$$$ or possibly even $$,$$$ repair bill. Seriously, why would you worry about an $80 filter every 40K+ miles on a $25,000 car?


Im not a idiot, I worked for Caterpillar for 5 years building engines. almost 2000 miles on my setup, no issues, and way better filtration. Yes, I do have a water separator in my setup.


diesel said:


> Welcome to the forum! Don't waste your money changing the fuel filter early. The car will tell you when it's time to change. If you are a DIY kind of person, you can see my DIY writeup.


If the car goes off of gallons, If you get a bad tank of fuel, that can wipe out the filter in less than 15 gal tank... 
So really, you would need a filter restriction gauge to show when the filter is getting full or not, which, the factory does not have installed, so please... tell me again, that the car tells you when to change it... It's a "reminder" not a "hey stupid, the filter is full" message. I have 2 micron fuel filters on every diesel I own. Think what you want, but you wont see me going 30-40k on a single fuel filter. Ever cut one open and see how far, or past, the crap in your fuel has made it? I have 

Now my 2015 Denali Duramax is the same. Says XXX filter life left, I assume it goes off of a gallon clock as well, because I have gotten a crap tank of fuel in northern AZ and the fuel filter life indicator still said I had plenty of life left, but when I cut it open... clearly I had a bad tank. 

Im just saying I have been around the block a few years with this stuff form the duramax world, and this is no different than my LML. I don't give a **** what the truck says, I change it when I feel it should be changed, it only takes once to screw your Piezo fuel system, a filter will not stop everything, well, stock ones won't, but Cat ones will be better.


----------



## hondarider552 (Jun 16, 2014)

And for the record, Im not trying to be a dick, although I do not agree with what most here have said, I will gladly pay for a better filter, more frequent. I bought my Cruze to keep miles off my duramax, and with just as a valuable fuel system as it, I will glady take what the car says with a grain of salt.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

hondarider552 said:


> Im not a idiot, I worked for Caterpillar for 5 years building engines. almost 2000 miles on my setup, no issues, and way better filtration. Yes, I do have a water separator in my setup.
> 
> 
> If the car goes off of gallons, If you get a bad tank of fuel, that can wipe out the filter in less than 15 gal tank...
> ...


Well, your initial posts didn't make it seem like you knew what you were talking about since they were so brief. Just trying to help.


----------



## truthstar (Aug 1, 2014)

$73.20 shipped on eBay

23456595 Filter Kit General Motors | eBay

I had to buy a 38mm socket to remove the housing. I followed the DIY guide on this site, the job took less than 20 minutes.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

hondarider552 said:


> And for the record, Im not trying to be a dick, although I do not agree with what most here have said, I will gladly pay for a better filter, more frequent. I bought my Cruze to keep miles off my duramax, and with just as a valuable fuel system as it, I will glady take what the car says with a grain of salt.


Off topic but PM me when you find an exhaust delete kit/tune for your cruze, im guessing that is your goal. Im in the same boat as you with trying to keep miles off of my LBZ and LML. I wish the cruze diesel had more demand for mods.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

hondarider552 said:


> thanks for some advice, currently working on a cat fuel filter swap. Going to tie in just before the cp3 via quick connects. 2 micron filter and $12. I win.


Would love to see a "how to" on this set up. Thanks!


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

Magnusson, it can be done already. You will have to send your ECU overseas and get it remapped. You have to send yours and can't get one from a junkyard because they can't bypass the immobilizer. It has also been done in the states (one member here has seen it in person). From all the information I have read you can't just plug in and retune via the obd port because of all the protection on the ec47 we have on our ctd. It has been slowly gaining support from the tuning community and is way farther ahead than it was a year ago. I have the link if you want me to send it to you. One member on here sent his ECU to him before it was able to be cracked as a test , the forum member has since got a gas cruze but I believe he helped getting the code cracked by sending his ECU to him.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

smallheadz said:


> Magnusson, it can be done already. You will have to send your ECU overseas and get it remapped. You have to send yours and can't get one from a junkyard because they can't bypass the immobilizer. It has also been done in the states (one member here has seen it in person). From all the information I have read you can't just plug in and retune via the obd port because of all the protection on the ec47 we have on our ctd. It has been slowly gaining support from the tuning community and is way farther ahead than it was a year ago. I have the link if you want me to send it to you. One member on here sent his ECU to him before it was able to be cracked as a test , the forum member has since got a gas cruze but I believe he helped getting the code cracked by sending his ECU to him.


Copy. I plan on owning this car until I retire or it blows up so Ill probably wait until the market demand pushes a perfomance company to get it done here in the states. Its hard go imagine that LML duramax's dont have the same ECU protection as our Cruze's but it maybe so. Try and have that member who has seen an unnuetered Cruze post a Vid. I cant wait to hear this little motor and turbo with intake and turbo back exhaust.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

that member is me an the company is Fleece performance an they have their own cruze diesel that has all the deletes an its putting out 310 horse with 350 foot pounds of torque an still does 40 miles per gallon .my wife an I went out for a ride in it when I was there to purchase a tune for my ctd cruze.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

because the 14/15 cruze diesel is so small a market an its not going to get any bigger( thanks gm) Fleece will not make it public ,they did consider a kit at one time . I still going to see if they would do the program if I did the mechanical part. I would take a week off an go back there if they would.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

oilburner said:


> because the 14/15 cruze diesel is so small a market an its not going to get any bigger( thanks gm) Fleece will not make it public ,they did consider a kit at one time . I still going to see if they would do the program if I did the mechanical part. I would take a week off an go back there if they would.


This is what I was thinking...


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

oilburner said:


> because the 14/15 cruze diesel is so small a market an its not going to get any bigger( thanks gm) Fleece will not make it public ,they did consider a kit at one time . I still going to see if they would do the program if I did the mechanical part. I would take a week off an go back there if they would.


Awesome. If you get a chance take a video of the exhaust tune post deletes, Thank You. I can easily fab the exhaust but cant move until the program is figured out.


----------



## hondarider552 (Jun 16, 2014)

No one makes DPF/Urea deletes and no one will for a very long time for the Cruze TD. Already talked to Fleece about it for my car a year ago. Theirs is deleted, but it's not going anywhere. Only tunes with emissions on the car are available still.


----------



## hondarider552 (Jun 16, 2014)

As far as the LML's, I cannot read my stock file out of the truck, I can only flash over it, so the only ones that have a stock tune are the tuners. 
Plus the LML ECM is only flashable, it cannot be read.


----------

